# UDI vs. Wyndham Access Club



## dmelvin196 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am a veteran timeshare owner but new to the Wyndham Points system. I just rented a unit at Wyndham La Belle Maison from a Wyndham owner and we loved the place. I have been considering buying points (On Ebay or similar resale market) for a while now. My question is in regards to the Access points. I understand the difference between the two systems but I cannot find anywhere how many points the Access Club owns at any single resort. If I wanted to use points for prime season at La Belle, should I be shopping for the resort points instead of Access Points? I see the advantage of Access points but it does not seem to be advantageous if there is limited inventory available. Any comments or experience with the Access club is appreciated.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 3, 2014)

dmelvin196 said:


> I am a veteran timeshare owner but new to the Wyndham Points system. I just rented a unit at Wyndham La Belle Maison from a Wyndham owner and we loved the place. I have been considering buying points (On Ebay or similar resale market) for a while now. My question is in regards to the Access points. I understand the difference between the two systems but I cannot find anywhere how many points the Access Club owns at any single resort. If I wanted to use points for prime season at La Belle, should I be shopping for the resort points instead of Access Points? I see the advantage of Access points but it does not seem to be advantageous if there is limited inventory available. Any comments or experience with the Access club is appreciated.



Your questions are off point to a large degree.

You would need ARP rights at the resort you are looking at for the high demand weeks.  Wyndham Club Access and Wyndham Club Plus reservations are the same for all practical purposes at 10 months or less.

You indicated you are a experienced Timeshare Owner, there are other options available to you than what you are looking at.  Unless you want to become a Platinum developer points buyer, you should look towards a long term rental agreement in the system where you get the VIP rates for a designated number of points.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 3, 2014)

CWA membership  at any resort is   a big Wyndham, et. al.  secret, Ron  will  attest to. 

I have heard  CWA has around 35K members, but  no  verifiable  documentation.

Keep in mind CWA  is pro-rated over entire year   so thousands  of CWA owners cannot come in  and grab Mardi Gras, Daytona  500,  Bike Week,  etc.

It is also in  separate inventory "bucket".

At LBM  and  AVP,  CWA  Mardi Gras inventory is  genially gone in a few minutes  after 13  month mark.

ARP inventory(released to  all) at  10 month mark may be a couple studios.

MF  at LBM  are  below  CWA average of $4.92 but if you factor in  around $200 weekly parking , kinda high!

Congratulations on doing  HW!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 3, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> ...Keep in mind CWA  is pro-rated over entire year   so thousands  of CWA owners cannot come in  and grab .. Daytona  500,  Bike Week,  etc....../QUOTE]
> 
> CWA does NOT OWN ANY deeds (points) at Ocean Walk ... MUST BUY CWP to get ARP at for those events at Ocean Walk.
> 
> Sorry, Paco ... the other NON-CWA resort is Royal Vista... might be others -- just know of these 2.


----------



## dmelvin196 (Mar 3, 2014)

Paco - Thanks for the detailed response. That answers my question in a nutshell. If I want LBM for event weeks, I better buy points deeded at LBM and not through CWA. 
Lcml - Maybe I was too drawn out in my question. If I wanted ARP at a specific resort as my primary objective, the Resort points owner would have better luck in booking high demand weeks? I am not sure I understand the long term rental agreement unless it pertains to the groups that sell you a block of points up front and only charge you when you use them like Winpointvip. In reference to being a veteran, I have always owned weeks and am new to the points system. Thanks


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Your questions are off point to a large degree.
> 
> You would need ARP rights at the resort you are looking at for the high demand weeks.  Wyndham Club Access and Wyndham Club Plus reservations are the same for all practical purposes at 10 months or less.
> 
> You indicated you are a experienced Timeshare Owner, there are other options available to you than what you are looking at.  Unless you want to become a Platinum developer points buyer, you should look towards a long term rental agreement in the system where you get the VIP rates for a designated number of points.



Ignore the man behind the curtain...he doesnt know what he is talking about

Really  ignore this post its all-together wrong


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 3, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> pacodemountainside said:
> 
> 
> > ...Keep in mind CWA  is pro-rated over entire year   so thousands  of CWA owners cannot come in  and grab .. Daytona  500,  Bike Week,  etc....../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 3, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Ignore the man behind the curtain...he doesnt know what he is talking about
> 
> Really  ignore this post its all-together wrong



To the OP, I suggest you send Ron P an email by clicking on his blue user name and selecting "send email."

He will explain to you why the post he's talking about is all wrong and will set you straight.

He's our New Orleans expert here and I wouldn't be surprised if you rented from him.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2014)

I spent a lot of time and effort trying to learn what percentage of La Belle Maison is in CWA and how much in UDI.  I went to two of the annual CWA meetings and cornered the president of the association, (Wyndham executive Mark Gray) who promised to send me the info I asked for. He didnt

Finally another tugger, who  knew of my quest stole a look at a secret book at an owner update, and reported to me that about 25% of La Belle Maison was in CWA

So with that info I bought a bunch of La Belle Maison and CWA.  specifically to use for Mardi Gras reservations.  Paco is right Mardi Gras sells out in the first few minutes of the ARP period, 13 months before check in. 

Mardi Gras, by the way, is happening right now. This past weekend I had 9 guests at La Belle Maison and 12 at Avenue Plaza using a combination of udi and cwa points.  So Im happy with CWA.   I was able to use it exactly as I intended when I bought in. The limiting factor wasnt the number of units  in CWA, rather I was limited by the number of points I owned, and the time it took the VC to make my reservations.


----------



## dmelvin196 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ron - Thanks and I had seen some of your posts regarding CWA inventory and thought you may have found out by now. I think some were from a couple of years ago. 

I checked out of a 1 BR unit on Friday and spent a week at LBM. Very nice location. One lesson I did learn is that the taxi will not get through on Thursday evening when parades are rolling 

Next year I will plan my arrival better and avoid the 5 block walk with luggage.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 3, 2014)

dmelvin196 said:


> Paco - Thanks for the detailed response. That answers my question in a nutshell. If I want LBM for event weeks, I better buy points deeded at LBM and not through CWA.
> Lcml - Maybe I was too drawn out in my question. If I wanted ARP at a specific resort as my primary objective, the Resort points owner would have better luck in booking high demand weeks? I am not sure I understand the long term rental agreement unless it pertains to the groups that sell you a block of points up front and only charge you when you use them like Winpointvip. In reference to being a veteran, I have always owned weeks and am new to the points system. Thanks



Glad I  could help.

Keep in mind  high  demand,  below average MF(sans  discretionary parking fees)  resorts go for more than a buck on e-bay. So shop around, check out e-bay  resellers here,  check ads here,  Red Week,  etc.

Just survived my  7th   Mardi Gras  at AVP.

Veterans here  tend to ignore Icm11 who is  in his own  TS world!


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 3, 2014)

dmelvin196 said:


> Paco - Thanks for the detailed response. That answers my question in a nutshell. If I want LBM for event weeks, I better buy points deeded at LBM and not through CWA.
> Lcml - Maybe I was too drawn out in my question. If I wanted ARP at a specific resort as my primary objective, the Resort points owner would have better luck in booking high demand weeks? I am not sure I understand the long term rental agreement unless it pertains to the groups that sell you a block of points up front and only charge you when you use them like Winpointvip. In reference to being a veteran, I have always owned weeks and am new to the points system. Thanks



There are a lot of Platinum Owners that for whatever reason have more points than they need and would like to downsize without losing the discount and upgrade features.  

There are lots of companies/people that like to offer less than MFs to rent their points for them then keep the difference between what they pay and what they get for rental for the high demand resorts they pick up.  One of the Mega Rentor tactics.

That leaves a market where a fair price deal is to enter into a yearly or multi-year contract with a real owner.  

Example:  Owner has 1 Million Points, only want to use 500,000 because their travel time has dropped off or their finances do not permit more.

Enter honest Ab.  

Owner owns has a 154,000 point contract at a low maintance fee resort.  Honest Ab pays the maintenance fees for the contract and gets the use of the 150,000 points including discounts, upgrades, and one of the two ARP rights system wide that the Platinum Ownership gets.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2014)

dmelvin196 said:


> Ron - Thanks and I had seen some of your posts regarding CWA inventory and thought you may have found out by now. I think some were from a couple of years ago.
> 
> I checked out of a 1 BR unit on Friday and spent a week at LBM. Very nice location. One lesson I did learn is that the taxi will not get through on Thursday evening when parades are rolling
> 
> Next year I will plan my arrival better and avoid the 5 block walk with luggage.



Stay at Avenue Plaza instead.  its right on the parade route, but Saint Charles is wide enough that you can still get to the resort.. That,  or plan your arrival a little earlier. (maybe Wednesday)


----------



## dmelvin196 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ron - I did consider Avenue Plaza because we have friends that live on St. Charles near Napolean. But this year we found that we can watch the parades roll past their house and if we jump in the car and head back to LBM right afterwards, we can catch the first or second float (of the last Krewe) at Canal and Magazine.

My wife loves the Krewe of Muses and we were able to get one of the coveted shoes early in the evening and then I landed her two more just down the street from LBM. It is actually a pretty quick drive back going straight down Camp St.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 3, 2014)

"My question is in regards to the Access points. I understand the difference between the two systems but I cannot find anywhere how many points the Access Club owns at any single resort.   ... "

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34322

See post three in the above link for an interesting commentary on Club Wyndham Access.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 4, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> "My question is in regards to the Access points. I understand the difference between the two systems but I cannot find anywhere how many points the Access Club owns at any single resort.   ... "
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34322
> 
> See post three in the above link for an interesting commentary on Club Wyndham Access.



That's my post you referenced. I'm glad you found it interesting but I don't see how it addresses the question at hand ie now much does CWA hold at any one resort?


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 4, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> pacodemountainside said:
> 
> 
> > ...Keep in mind CWA  is pro-rated over entire year   so thousands  of CWA owners cannot come in  and grab .. Daytona  500,  Bike Week,  etc....../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 4, 2014)

*CWA  Resorts*


Resorts: Wyndham VIP (Bonnet Creek, National Harbor), Worldmark (pending) 





vacationhopeful said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by pacodemountainside
> ...Keep in mind CWA is pro-rated over entire year so thousands of CWA owners cannot come in and grab .. Daytona 500, Bike Week, etc....../QUOTE]
> 
> ...





vacationhopeful said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> It appears  there are around 9-10 resorts that are not in CWA.
> 
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 4, 2014)

Paco, I brought up the question about CWA and Ocean Walk in another thread that I can't find but I was assured by some of the experts that the book is wrong and there is no presence in that resort.


----------



## Myxdvz (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think it's that cut and dried.

If you really want ARP for  specific resort:

and the resort MF is cheaper than CWA MF, this is a no brainer
if the resort is big enough (like Bonnet Creek or Glacier Canyon) where ARP is not such a competition, I think CWA could be a smart decision

I bought Wyndham specifically for access to Glacier Canyon (and other Wisconsin Dells properties).  WGC MF is higher than CWA, so IMO, in my case, buying CWA was better.  I also got ARP access to other properties.  So far, I haven't had problems with ARP booking before the 10 month window open in any of the properties within the system, except for the smaller MB properties around the holidays (4th of July).


----------



## ronparise (Mar 4, 2014)

A little off topic, but here is why I take the time to respond to lcml11.  As Paco said, most  that have been around for a while ignore what he has to say, but Im afraid that his misunderstandings fears and paranoia, may be picked up and passed on like a virus.   I was a little hard on him in this thread and I thought I should explain myself


Today I got a message from another tugger, asking questions about Worldmark and Wyndham and their recent merger.  Its hard to deal with the questions and offer the advice being sought without debunking the underlying assumptions being made, first

Heres what I woke up to.  Doesnt it sound like its the influence of lcm11?


_I am found your posts on Tug and wondered if you might be able to give me a little help. I am looking to buy wyndham points but haven't had time to do a lot of research yet. I notice that worldmark and wyndham have merged. I want to be able to use my points in both Wyndham and Worldmark resorts. It looks like theres about 3 different clubs (?) out there. Theres the Wyndham club pass, Worldmark by Wyndam and Club Wyndham . I am so confused. What should i be looking to buy? Do some of these allow you to stay in one resort but not an other? 
If you could explain this all to me, i would be very grateful._


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 4, 2014)

ronparise said:


> A little off topic, but here is why I take the time to respond to lcml11.  As Paco said, most  that have been around for a while ignore what he has to say, but Im afraid that his misunderstandings fears and paranoia, may be picked up and passed on like a virus.   I was a little hard on him in this thread and I thought I should explain myself.
> 
> [/I]



I think it is important to correct lcml11 whenever possible.  He reminds me of the sales weasels.  He takes kernels of truth and spins wild tales. :annoyed:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 4, 2014)

Ron,
I don't have him (rrlongwell or lcm1l - either version of his alter ego) on ignore also -- mainly for the same reason, so as to know WHY someone else gets on a weird tangent. 

And we seem to take turns on offering a logical explaination on his "FACTS" to the newbies. I just _really, really _WISH someone would DISABLE the quote function on his userids ....


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 4, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Paco, I brought up the question about CWA and Ocean Walk in another thread that I can't find but I was assured by some of the experts that the book is wrong and there is no presence in that resort.



There are definitely mistakes in the book. Look at Tropicana for instance. They have 2BR and 2BR Deluxe units there, but if you look at the room configuration, it refers to hotel rooms and hotel suites.

The other thing that makes this tricky is that it is a moving target. Whenever deeds come back through whatever means, they may get added to CWA inventory. So what is deeded to a resort today may become inventory in CWA tomorrow.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 4, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I don't think it's that cut and dried.
> 
> If you really want ARP for  specific resort:
> 
> ...



I think this is a good way to view it overall - but I would say that GC, even though large, has such high demand that the limited CWA inventory and with many more CWA owners than GC owners the inventory may not be sufficient. I believe Bonnet Creek is at or below CWA rates so you may want to stay with Bonnet Creek if that's where you want ARP.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 4, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> "CWA does NOT OWN ANY deeds (points) at Ocean Walk ... MUST BUY CWP to get ARP at for those events at Ocean Walk ...



Sorry, I just double checked with Wyndham Reservations, I can, in fact, use my CWA points for CWA ARP at Ocean Walk and it is indeed part of CWA.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 4, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Paco, I brought up the question about CWA and Ocean Walk in another thread that I can't find but I was assured by some of the experts that the book is wrong and there is no presence in that resort.




Indeed there is confusion. I looked   on page  361  of Directory  and only lists  around  54 resorts vs web site around 80.

While one would expect web site to  be most current info since Directory went to press several months  ago, it is hard to believe   some 26 resorts have been added.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 4, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Paco, I brought up the question about CWA and Ocean Walk in another thread that I can't find but I was assured by some of the experts that the book is wrong and there is no presence in that resort.



The moral of the story on this tangent, I guess, is do not accept the "experts" facts and get the facts yourself.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 4, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> The moral of the story on this tangent, I guess, is do not accept the "experts" facts and get the facts yourself.



I wish I could find the thread but it boiled down to some owners of CWA knowing that they have no rights at Ocean Walk.  I don't own CWA so I can't check and I will believe what they tell me at this point.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Ron:

Could you  call reservations  and see if your CWA will  get you  a reservation  13 months from now?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 4, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Hey Ron:
> 
> Could you  call reservations  and see if your CWA will  get you  a reservation  13 months from now?




They wont check, or more to the point cant see the availability unless I have some CWA points in the account to use.. I dont.  Everything is in reservations or the points credit pool


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 5, 2014)

It appears that the Members Directory was outdated before they printed and released it.  The Online Learning Center list of CWA resorts has Ocean Walk listed. The printed list must be outdated by at least a year or two. Since there are several other resorts that are listed online but not in the directory it is clear to me that old data was used in the publication. I have in fact made ARP reservations at resorts using my CWA points that are listed online but not on the printed directory list.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 5, 2014)

Ron2 said:


> It appears that the Members Directory was outdated before they printed and released it.  The Online Learning Center list of CWA resorts has Ocean Walk listed. The printed list must be outdated by at least a year or two. Since there are several other resorts that are listed online but not in the directory it is clear to me that old data was used in the publication. I have in fact made ARP reservations at resorts using my CWA points that are listed online but not on the printed directory list.



Like Paco I'd like someone who owns CWA to see if a ressie is available at Ocean Walk.

My interest is that if I get into Wyndham I'm considering CWA to insulate me against individual resort MFs climbing too high too fast but I'd want Ocean Walk in there so I can get ARP there for the weeks I like to go to Daytona.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 5, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Like Paco I'd like someone who owns CWA to see if a ressie is available at Ocean Walk.
> 
> My interest is that if I get into Wyndham I'm considering CWA to insulate me against individual resort MFs climbing too high too fast but I'd want Ocean Walk in there so I can get ARP there for the weeks I like to go to Daytona.



John,
Buy Ocean Walk UDI ....


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 5, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> John,
> Buy Ocean Walk UDI ....



Without looking it up right now I think I remember that the MFs were pretty high.

This is all in the thinking stage right now.  Because of all the great rental deals right now I'll be going that route for a while.

Thaks for the reply, you are one that I count on for excellent W advice.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 5, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Like Paco I'd like someone who owns CWA to see if a ressie is available at Ocean Walk.
> 
> My interest is that if I get into Wyndham I'm considering CWA to insulate me against individual resort MFs climbing too high too fast but I'd want Ocean Walk in there so I can get ARP there for the weeks I like to go to Daytona.



I own CWA and I am able to book at Ocean Walk during the ARP window. I asked the VC to check on availability for something beyond 10 months and there were a number of units available... 1BR Deluxe, 2BR Deluxe, 2BR Lockoff, 3BR deluxe... depending upon timeframe, even 4BR Presidentials were showing up in the ARP window, so there seemed to be a fair amount of bookable inventory at OW with CWA. Unfortunately I didn't get the CWA points in time to make a bike week or Daytona 500 reservation this year... but probably will next year.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 5, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Without looking it up right now I think I remember that the MFs were pretty high.
> 
> This is all in the thinking stage right now.  Because of all the great rental deals right now I'll be going that route for a while.
> 
> Thaks for the reply, you are one that I count on for excellent W advice.



MF's are close to $6 at OW and $5.45 at CWA, iirc.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 5, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> MF's are close to $6 at OW and $5.45 at CWA, iirc.





Bigrob said:


> I own CWA and I am able to book at Ocean Walk during the ARP window. I asked the VC to check on availability for something beyond 10 months and there were a number of units available... 1BR Deluxe, 2BR Deluxe, 2BR Lockoff, 3BR deluxe... depending upon timeframe, even 4BR Presidentials were showing up in the ARP window, so there seemed to be a fair amount of bookable inventory at OW with CWA. Unfortunately I didn't get the CWA points in time to make a bike week or Daytona 500 reservation this year... but probably will next year.



Thank you for taking the time to check, that settles the OW question.

Better get on those ressies for next year pronto.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 5, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I own CWA and I am able to book at Ocean Walk during the ARP window. I asked the VC to check on availability for something beyond 10 months and there were a number of units available... 1BR Deluxe, 2BR Deluxe, 2BR Lockoff, 3BR deluxe... depending upon timeframe, even 4BR Presidentials were showing up in the ARP window, so there seemed to be a fair amount of bookable inventory at OW with CWA. Unfortunately I didn't get the CWA points in time to make a bike week or Daytona 500 reservation this year... but probably will next year.



Great work.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 5, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Thank you for taking the time to check, that settles the OW question.
> 
> Better get on those ressies for next year pronto.



I think you are right until at least until at least the Club Wyndham Pass runs its coarse.  Renting is a great way to go until the transition is done.


----------

